# Guilty Confession



## jeepingchick (Dec 31, 2010)

Long ago before the pups were born I started a batch of Skeeter Pee.... it made it into the secondary with some crushed strawberries... 
then the pups came before I could bottle, work started, school started for the kid and continued for me...life happened...

long story short..... it has been sitting in the secondary with the strawberry pulp for at least 4 months.... is it a gonner??? I am terrified to try it for fear It will KILL me  !! LMAO!!! i know if i had not added the strawberrys It would be fine, but i NEVER racked it off the berrys.... they are all sitting at the bottom of the carboy...


----------



## Arne (Dec 31, 2010)

Give it the ol smell test. If it still smell good, take a little taste. Bet you will want to do a big test after that. Good luck, Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2010)

Nikki, since when do we put pets and family before wine (Dan leads Nikki back to the conner). Really was the carboy topped up even though it was the secondary? First thing I would do is rack off into a smaller vessal and add k-meta. In the mean time someone with more experiance will pop in and give you more info. I have to admit though as I'm preparing my Prime Rib for tonight and playing on here you just reminded me I have about 15 gallons of Vignoles sitting in the freezer I better go check (Yes Wade, I finally got a thermostat).


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 31, 2010)

the carboy its in is full. that wasn't an issue, no way its gonna go into a smaller vessel  so basicly rack it , campden tablet and then put it back in the carboy, how long do i let it sit after that?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2010)

I would wait at least until its clear.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 31, 2010)

Nikki, I'm sure you are fine but you are on the edge of it not. The excess sediment that falls out during clearing can start to decompose and will give you an off flavor/smell. Rack it off of any sediment and sulfite it. Time will tell.

Some of my wines took awhile to clear plus I was busy and it was 2 months until I racked them off of the fining sediment. They are fine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2010)

I have seen people put fruit in wine and higher alc. beverages and leave them in a lot longer. If they were not floating then you should have no problem with possibly the exception of an off flavor but I highly dought it. Did this win e ever get sulfited at all/


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 31, 2010)

ummmmmmmmm prob not wade, i can not remember or find my notes (i think the puppies ate them..... ) Im on the edge of just chunking it and starting over cuz the fruit WAS floating for quaite a long time and now its all on the bottom.....


I'm Scared! ...hold me  LMAO!!! 


*runs off to corner*


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 31, 2010)

I would still have to take out a cup, add half a tbl spoon of sugar and chug. What does not kill us.......
Happy new year!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 31, 2010)

On the strawberry wines I've made, if I leave the fruit in the must too long, it gets a bitter bite to the wine. I've always assumed that it was a flavor extracted from the seeds. You can still drink it, it's just got a bitterness about it. Tasting would be an easy test for that one.


----------

